# cyber cafe requirements



## jonathankhalili (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking to open up a internet kiosk place, or cyber cafe, whatever the correct terminology, in a very poor town in Southern California. In the place I will have a coffee shop and a few other small stands, but the main focus of this place will be the internet kiosks. I want to install four-seven computers there with the main purpose of surfing and checking email. I am looking for something simple, effective, and cheap. There is competition in the area, in fact next door there is a small store with four internet kiosks. As you can probably tell, while I've owned both macs and pcs, when it comes to opening up a cyber cafe I am completely inexperienced. If you guys could suggest to me the appropriate software, hardware, router etc. that I would need to start up such a business it would be greatly appreciated. I have done my research and am sure that there is a demand for this, I just need to know where to start! Thanks for your help, I'm looking forward to your responses. Also please keep in mind that I'm new to this, so relatively simple terminology and thorough explanation would be much appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome TSF :wave:

Why would want to open a coffee shop in a poor town? Poorer people don't have that kind of money to spend.

Suggest that you ask this question from people in your own country. Many of the things required would not be available in your part of the world.

BG


----------



## jonathankhalili (Jul 16, 2011)

??? I'm pretty sure California is still a part of the US last time I checked. Haha, but I appreciate the response. I have done my research and there genuinely is a demand for internet kiosks in this area; for the very reason that people can't afford to pay for internet service in their homes. Anyways, if someone could get me started I would really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

When do you plan on moving to California??


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Will you be looking to have 4 "wired" stations?

What about wifi?

What will you want to do about security? Will you want to set up network cameras?

Do you have an estimated budget?

Any building/networking experience?


----------



## Excabus (Nov 3, 2010)

Great points by Laxer, also consider your internet plan, your clients, possible liability concerns (ID theft on infected PCs? Security as was mentioned, etc etc). Have you researched pricing? You said poorer area, how will you secure your shop from theft? Will the only purposes of the machines be for e-mail? How will you ensure some level of accountability for the users? (IE, user surfs porn, ban user, etc etc), what's your budget? What's your building like, are you building fresh?

Lots of things to take into account!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Well your first step would be to move to California so you could monitor your business setup properly.


----------

